# Windows Defender goes Final



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

October 24, 2006
Windows Defender Goes Gold
By Sean Michael Kerner

Without any fanfare, Microsoft's free anti-spyware tool has emerged from its beta status and is now final.

Ben Fathi, corporate vice president of Microsoft's security technology unit, officially announced the availability of Windows Defender final at the RSA's Conference Europe 2006 in Nice, France, today.

The final Windows Defender release come after nearly two years of the product being in beta. Defender is not an entirely home grown Microsoft technology.

The original core of Windows Defender comes from Giant Anti-Spyware which Microsoft acquired in December of 2004.

The first release from Microsoft came in January 2005.

Eleven months later in November 2005, Microsoft renamed the anti-spyware product Windows Defender.

Though the product until today was still in beta, it is considered to be part of Microsoft's Windows Live One Care solution, which became available to retail earlier this year.

According to Microsoft's release notes for the final version of Defender, the new version (labeled build 1592) includes enhanced performance through a new scanning engine.

It also now includes a new option to display the Windows Defender system tray icon even when there are no pending actions needed.

As with its predecessor, the final Windows Defender will require users to be Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) validated.

Earlier this year, Rebecca Norlander, general manager of the Security Technology Unit at Microsoft, told attendees of the Infosecurity Canada conference that in her view Windows Defender should be made available to all Windows users, genuine or not.

Apparently, her opinion didn't get approved by Microsoft's brass.

Current Windows Defender (Beta 2) are being encouraged to download and install the final version as soon as possible since Beta 2 support will be discontinued on Dec. 31, 2006.

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Kudos, fredmh, for keeping all of us informed with great, updated news.

Here is the direct link for downloading the finalized Windows Defender:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E7-DA2B-4A6A-AFA4-F7F14E605A0D&displaylang=en


----------



## roadrage (Nov 30, 2006)

*Windows Defender New Version Update*

Hello: Might be old news.

Overview

This is the most current release of Windows Defender. If Windows Defender informed you that an update is available, you are running an older version. We encourage you to upgrade to this version. You can check your version of Windows Defender by clicking the down arrow next to the help icon and choosing ‘About Windows Defender’. 

Note: If you have version 1.1.1592.0, you must first manually uninstall Windows Defender before you can install this newer version. To configure or remove the existing version, use Add/Remove programs in the Control Panel. 

This release includes enhanced features that reflect ongoing input from customers, as well as Microsoft’s growing understanding of the malicious software landscape. 

*Windows Defender*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Roadrage, I merged your post in our original thread for that. Thanks! :wink:


----------



## forhockey (Sep 30, 2006)

Has Windows Defender smartened up their act about dealing with certain security issues that they have choosen to neglect in the past? I know in the past we have choosen not to use Windows Defender because of the following reason, but will all that change since there is a new version?


----------

